# John Dean and the House of Democratic Lunatics Deliver a " Comedy Saugage " Today...!



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

*John Dean should make his " Own " Sausage ...because he's real good at*
*putting useless bits together recently to make money....*

*What a COMPLETE JOKE !*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 13, 2019)

I respectfully ask that you change the thread title to _*Comedy Sausage*_, not _*Comedy Saugage*_, as *Comedy* *Saugage* is a derogatory term for a comic’s genitalia.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2019)

I think it is spelled like this:


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2019)

*I C A G 4 A S .......*

*Just for Liberal Asses....*


----------

